# June meets the Feather Bed



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sounds like a Marley moment to me! LOL expensive but really funny!


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

lovingjunebug said:


> One day when I was at the food store i left June ,my at that time 9 month old puppy, at home. I had just recently gotten a feather bed for the top of my bed. June decided that she was going to get back at me big time. June tore a hole in the feather bed, then she pulled all the feathers out of the bed. When i walked into the room it had looked as if she had taken the feathers out of hundards of ducks. I could not believe what she had done. I could not help but laugh at her because she was sitting on the bed with feathers in her mouth looking at me as if she did not do it. It was the one of the funniest moments that we shared so far....


LOL!!! LOL!!! I'm laughing to myself picturing this scene. Imagine how much fun she had with all those feathers, LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

:worthless:worthless

C'mon now where the heck was your camera.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> :worthless:worthless
> 
> C'mon now where the heck was your camera.



LOL, I was just going to post that same exact thing! You beat me to it!


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I know and the worse thing of all is that i did not have a camara at that time. My boyfriend had the camara at his house and I had not way to take a picture of her.


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

Where's the DOG CAM when you need it


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh geez, I just KNEW reading the title of this thread that it'd be bad news!! LOL 

I came home once to white fuzz all over the living room and a very proud looking dog at his handywork. He had ripped into my couch cushions and had a blast destuffing it like a giant stuffed animal. :uhoh:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I've been there. With Feather Pillows. Never again!



lovingjunebug said:


> One day when I was at the food store i left June ,my at that time 9 month old puppy, at home. I had just recently gotten a feather bed for the top of my bed. June decided that she was going to get back at me big time. June tore a hole in the feather bed, then she pulled all the feathers out of the bed. When i walked into the room it had looked as if she had taken the feathers out of hundards of ducks. I could not believe what she had done. I could not help but laugh at her because she was sitting on the bed with feathers in her mouth looking at me as if she did not do it. It was the one of the funniest moments that we shared so far. This little girl gets into a lot of trouble and i could go on with stories forever but we all know how they don't like to be left alone.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, you guys ain't seen nothin' LOL

This was ONE pillow...

For scale, my living room is 18 X 25 feet.

I had to go buy a 16 gallon shop vac to clean it up. It was YEARS before the last of the feathers were out of the house.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

But look at that smile!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Obviously you guys need to watch out for the neighbors cat - thats definetly cat damage!!!


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

aahhh!! i am storing all of my down items right now until sampson is much, much older!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, they do retrieve feathered friends, they were just looking for any ones that were hiding. Cute stories and pictures.


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh that is hilarious !!! Oh to be a fly on the wall and watched that take place!


----------

